# Limited access to boards - why?



## Eoghan (Feb 28, 2008)

Puritan Boards I can access
Coffee shop
For Sale
Financial
Photos
Politics 
Prayer

Don’t have permission for (and maybe I shouldn't) 
Presbyterian polity

Password required
Politics
Toolshed

I am logged in and can post in the public forums no problem. I can post in the coffee shop no problem either BUT I cannot get into the toolshed! What must I do to access this "restricted" area??


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 28, 2008)

You don't have access to Presbyterian Polity because you're not a Presbyterian.

You don't have access to the Politics forum because you haven't read the Tutorial located in the Tutorials section on how to give yourself access to the Politics forum.

You don't have access to the Toolshed because you haven't asked for the password.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Feb 28, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> You don't have access to Presbyterian Polity because you're not a Presbyterian...



Why can't I get into Presbyterian Polity?


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Feb 28, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > You don't have access to Presbyterian Polity because you're not a Presbyterian...
> ...



I get this message:


> Presbyterian Deacon, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 28, 2008)

I should clarify that not every Presbyterian has access to the Polity forum. It's sort of a restricted group but, by default, Baptists don't have access to it so it sort of answered Eoghan's question (I should have thought about the fact that Presbyterians might be looking on). I don't have a problem adding you Sterling (or some others) but right now I'm a bit busy and it takes direct Admin intervention. The Politics forum is a matter of self-enrollment.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Feb 29, 2008)

*re: Presbyterian Polity Forum*



SemperFideles said:


> I don't have a problem adding you Sterling (or some others) but right now I'm a bit busy and it takes *direct Admin intervention*.




Rich--

Thank you. I await the above mentioned intervention.


----------

